# 40 gig Quantum Fireball.



## jazzzhead (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a working Tivo 40 gig Quantum Fireball hard drive. Can this hdd be re-formatted to work on my pc as a regular pc hdd? If so, can anyone give ma an idea of how this is done.

When I connect the drive to my pc, the bios reports a capacity of 0 gigs (zero).
Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

1) Yes, should be able to run a format on it.
2) Can't run a format if your bios does not recognize it though


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

you should download maxblast from maxtor.com it should allow you to format it


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

jazzzhead said:


> When I connect the drive to my pc, the bios reports a capacity of 0 gigs (zero).
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris.


It's locked. Use *qunlock* or *diskutil* to unlock it.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

by the way, i had a maxtor fireball 40 gig drive in my computer. it is from dec 17 2002. it died on me one day. now, it boots up as a maxtor ares 64...in cmos, the drive flashes.
this is a known error with this drive and costs about $300 to repair from a data recovery place.

i didn't lose much, only about 2 days worth of stuff, nothing crazy. i keep regular backups and backups of my backups.

i'm just saying, i don't think this drive is built well...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Seagate acquired Maxtor, which acquired Quantum, just as an FYI.


----------



## nuncles (Mar 12, 2006)

Does this mean that maxtor drives are now seagate drives or are they still manufacutred seperately?


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

then why does my 200 gig maxtor diamond max 10 drive have a 1 year warranty.
but my 250 gig and 300 gig 7200.8 seagate drives have 5 year warranties?


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

The Seagate/Maxtor merger will not close until later this year; you can only expect warranty alignments *after* the merger is completed.


----------

